# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  كتاب ((كيف ترسم الشخصيات الكرتونية ))

## no0or

السلام عليكم :

لمن يرغب بالتعلم كيفية رسم الكرتون ..كتاب سلس وسهل في كيفية التعامل مع رسم الكرتون خطوة بخطوة نحو الأحتراف، الكتاب هو عبارة عن برنامج خفيف يتيح لك التنقل بين رسمة واخرى .



لتحميل الكتاب :

أضغط هنا


وفي الختام أتمنى للأعضاء الأستفادة من هذا الكتاب .

----------


## samatota81

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
     أرجو شرح عملية التحميل لم استطع تحميل الكتاب و كنت ببحث عن كتاب يعلمني رسم الكرتون 
                                                                                         في انتظار ردكم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

على ما يبدو مدة التحميل انتهت .. والرابط لم يعد صالحا للتحميل!!
نتمنى اذا توفر الكتاب على موقع تحميل اخر تزويدنا به
يعطيكم العافيه عالجهود
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## no1

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## lightangle

السلام عليكم 
يظهر انه لا يوجد اي رابط اعلاه نرجو المراجعة , او ان الرابط نفسه لم يعد صالحا . مشكور على الجهود

----------


## قاضى البلاج

حملت فى المنتدى مخصوص علشان الكتاب وفى الاخر طلع الرابط مش غال ... اقول ايه بس

----------


## عنيده

_السلاموو .._ 

_حبيت اقول بس شوفو الموضوع من سنه كم .._ 

_2006 .._

_يعني الموضوع قدييم و اشكره خلص مده التحميل .._ 

_موفقين .._

----------

